# "My" pups at their new place



## Mzyla (Jul 24, 2012)

These are no longer my pups, but I'm still in love with them!

Here is Primo and Wisdom at their Maine Home

*Working hard*:


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor babies. I wish I worked that hard.   Absolutely adorable.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 24, 2012)

Well at least you know they feel comfortable at their new home.      So cute!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 24, 2012)

The Maine State Motto:  "The Way Life Should Be".   Apparently they saw the sign!


----------

